# Letting tumblers out of the loft.



## joshuaspencer_ (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I was gifted two cocks and two hen tumblers from a mans’ stock loft whom competes in competitions with his tumblers. I bred 6 tumblers from these birds of and also bred myself 4 homing pigeons. In total I had 14 birds and let them out of the loft.
Over the course of 3 days, 10 birds left the loft for a fly and I have lost 4 of them including 3 tumblers.
I am worried as to why I have lost nearly half the birds that left the loft
What mistakes could I be making or is this normal? Any help is extremely appreciated.
View attachment 98264
View attachment 98264
View attachment 98266
View attachment 98266


----------



## pulsev2 (May 19, 2019)

joshuaspencer_ said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was gifted two cocks and two hen tumblers from a mans’ stock loft whom competes in competitions with his tumblers. I bred 6 tumblers from these birds of and also bred myself 4 homing pigeons. In total I had 14 birds and let them out of the loft.
> Over the course of 3 days, 10 birds left the loft for a fly and I have lost 4 of them including 3 tumblers.
> I am worried as to why I have lost nearly half the birds that left the loft
> ...


How long were they in the loft before release?


----------

